# My feedback: reo



## Riaz (28/11/14)

a little background of my vaping journey just before i got my reo (roughly 3 weeks ago):

rbas- russian 91% clone ; aqua clone
mods- nemesis ; cana 

these were my daily workhorses. both traveled with me everywhere. the reason was that both devices performed exceptionally well in their own way. i would highly recommend these setups to anyone. ofcourse, as with any device, there are ups and downs.

my main gripe with the aqua (still up to today) is the refilling. although the flavor from the aqua is excellent, the filling was a real pita for me. the russian was my favorite of the two- it looks sexy and also flavor was great. gripe with this was refilling everytime- i only done the bottom filling method which entailed me removing it from the mod and the refilling. this does become second nature after a few days, but still a gripe non the less.

then, my vaping experience changed. i was given a reo by a special group of people (who choose to remain anonymous) 

the reason im only doing this review now is because over my many months of vaping ive learnt that ones perception of a device some what changes after the initial excitement wears down.

the reo:

ive stated the pros and cons above when i used rbas and mods.

again, with any device, there are pros and cons.

*the pros ive experience with the reo:*

i now only travel with one device- as strange as it may seem, its taken me a full week to rid myself of the notion that i need two devices when moving around (unless you have two reos  ) 

changing juice is so much easier. no screws, screwdrivers, messiness. easy peasy. just change the bottle- as easy as that.

the flavor and vape from the reo is much more enhanced compared to all devices ive owned (again, the devices listed above are the only ones ive owned, besides the egos and vv batts)

easy to clean- just put it under warm water, finish 

before getting the reo, i was on a mad hunt for the next best tank and next best mod. i can honestly say that after owning a reo, how much more convenient can vaping get?

*now, the cons (this is purely my own experiences):*

the sqonking takes a bit of time to get used to. each build that you do requires a different sqonk. the mastering of this will take a bit of time, but you get it, you got it.

juice consumption increases considerably!! be warned. but then again, the damn flavor is so good you dont mind.

battery life is decreased- ive found that my coils now must be 0.8ohm or below, as opposed to the russian and aqua- both were performing well over 1ohm. the aqua i have running at 0.8/0.9. lower ohms = less battery life and more juice consumption



so, there you have it.

all in all, i love my reo. easy to use, convenience, excellent vape.

many have said before that the reo is a possible end of the road, my advice, get another one and start over

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/11/14)

Fully agree with you @Riaz Since starting my journey with the Reo everything else seems to have gathered dust. I started of making my own bottom fed mods then I was lucky to have got a Reo. The thing I love about it it's so easy to use with probably the best Vape I've experienced so far. I'm feeling a bit itchy as I'm now investing in a SMPL and a Tobh clone and going to use purely for dripping. I'm quite sad as at the moment it feels very much the end of the road for me also. I'm quite excited to see what will replace the Reo for me as at the moment there is nothing I really want.


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Thanks for sharing, well summed up imo. I had the same itch as @Zeki Hilmi and bought a lot of stuff, but always returned to the Reo. Eventually sold all that stuff. Fortunately to scratch that bloody itch we now can use many atomizers on the LP Reos.


----------



## Riaz (28/11/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Fully agree with you @Riaz Since starting my journey with the Reo everything else seems to have gathered dust. I started of making my own bottom fed mods then I was lucky to have got a Reo. The thing I love about it it's so easy to use with probably the best Vape I've experienced so far. I'm feeling a bit itchy as I'm now investing in a SMPL and a Tobh clone and going to use purely for dripping. I'm quite sad as at the moment it feels very much the end of the road for me also. I'm quite excited to see what will replace the Reo for me as at the moment there is nothing I really want.


How many different bf attys have u tried on the reo? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (28/11/14)

The beautiful thing about the reo is, tomorrow I'm going to Saldana for the day- car drags, and my vape pouch is going to be soooop much lighter this time round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/14)

Riaz said:


> How many different bf attys have u tried on the reo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not my question I know, but for your information my list of bf atomizers tried: Igo-F, Igo-S, A7, Quasar, Atomic, Cyclone, Cyclops, Odin and RM2. On their way is the Nuppin and Darang.
Most leak proof so far: The humble RM2
My favourites so far: The Odin, the Cyclops and the RM2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## eviltoy (28/11/14)

Meh im not a fan. Different strokes amd all that. Id swap mine for a ipv3 lol


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/11/14)

So far @Riaz I've tried the RM2, Quaser and Atomic and my favourite is the atomic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/11/14)

Super Reo feedback @Riaz
I like it that you waited a few weeks before posting your thoughts.

So well summed up and so genuine
Great stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

